# [nanobsd] When exactly is /cfg copied over /etc?



## Bobi B. (Feb 21, 2018)

Greetings. I'm looking to find the piece of code that is mounting /cfg and copying its contents over /etc during nanobsd image boot. The reason for this is to create a SVN repo on /cfg (using svnlite(1)) and keep modified configuration files there, hence some sort of `svnlite checkout` should be executed upon boot, instead of simple cp(1) (or equivalent). Tried to locate what script does the magic, but could not. Any hints? Thank you for your time!

PS: Even if this svnlite(1) thingie doesn't work I'm curious to see why I couldn't find which script restores configuration.


----------



## oOiOo (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello,
The magic script is `/etc/rc.initdiskless`. See diskless(8) for details.


----------

